# Nothing at all to do with IVF etc but a good excuse to relax..which we all need



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Great new restaurant in st David's 2

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sounds fab but im busy damn damn damn

if anyone goes have fun


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

gutted only just read this post!im going to cardiff friday shopping aswell lol


----------

